# Dell Laptop mini PCI card



## pasteiner (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a Dell C610 laptop. Everything was working fine until I decided to reformat the HD and reinstall Win XP. I did that and everything is working, but the computer does not seem to recognize that it has a mini PCI card. I "think" the driver was the Dell Truemobile 1150. When I go to device manager and click on "network adapters" the mini PCI card is not there. What do I do? I know if the device were visible I could click on it to update driver, but since I cannot see it I am lost. Please help!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Try this Link:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=LAT_PNT_P3C_C610&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
I am unsure of the exact driver you need, but it does list the True Mobile 1150
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pasteiner (Dec 11, 2007)

I did down load the Dell True Mobile Driver 1150. I double clicked on it and it unzipped and put itself on my drive. Then the instructions were to go into Device Manager Network Adapters and click on the PCI mini card and click "update Driver". I cannot do that, because the computer cannot see the card. I did also download the Dell Truemobile 1150 Client Manager. I have a small icon in the bottom right. When I put the cursor on it it says "no wireless network card driver present". The driver is on my "C" drive, but not installed and I think I need to do that through Device Manager, but I can't see the card?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Was the driver you downloaded the third on the list?
Do you have the service tag. It may tell me what card you have.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pasteiner (Dec 11, 2007)

I downloaded the 3rd and 4th drivers. Also the service tag number is "GLHV611". I am not sure who made the card, but it says "Broadcom" and has the following numbers:
TW-0J0846-36210-3CH-LBKB
MAC: 00904B663873


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Do you have any errors in the Device Manager (Yellow or red exclamation points) or unknow devices (a yellow ?).
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pasteiner (Dec 11, 2007)

No errors, etc. Everything under "Device manager" looks OK. the card is just not showing up? I really don't know what else to do to get it to show up. I tried removing it and then installing it again, but that did nothing.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Check the BIOS to see if it is ENABLED and check the connections of the card (Set BIOS to Default). When you reinstalled XP did you get any errors? Was the BIOS set for PnP? It seems strange that if the card is in the machine that XP does not recognize it as an uknown device or gives you some sort of error. I beginning to believe that if XP does not recognize it that the card may have a problem (not sure of this).
Thanks
Bill


----------

